# Windows 8 Wifi does not have a valid IP configuration



## ExercisePhysio (Dec 18, 2012)

*Background:
*

I was a happy user of Windows 7. I did the upgrade to Windows 8 and the internet connection seemed to work fine for two days. Then a couple days ago, Windows did the usual software updates after which I shut down my computer. Next time I opened it up (yesterday), it would not connect to the internet no matter what. I am computer savvy so tried all the usual suspects but to no avail. I used the troubleshooting tool which came up with "WiFi does not have a valid IP configuration." Please don't tell me to turn off/on the router. Tried that and it doesn't work. The microsoft forums have been mostly useless as well. I've also tried the following from the command prompt (run as admin):

netsh winsock reset catalog (reset winsock entries)

netsh int ip reset reset.log hit (reset TCP/IP stack)"

Then rebooted and still no luck.

I'm inclined to think this may be a compatibility issue, perhaps the drivers. I have a Toshiba Satellite P750. The bottom line is that my computer is now a useless brick and it's costing me money by not being able to get online (for my work). 

Below is my ipconfig /all information. I am hopeful that someone may have useful information to solve this problem once and for all. My only other option is to revert back to Windows 7 (which actually does work) and avoid Windows 8 until it becomes a relatively bug free and viable OS. Thanks for your help.

*ipconfig /all details below*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WRS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-DE-2B-5E-3D-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-D6-8B-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-DE-2B-5E-3D-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1b0:da1b:beff:2d85%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.133(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242540075
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-28-E4-18-74-DE-2B-5E-3D-FF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7AA3C48C-ECE2-45AE-B872-C6440FB89E60}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Since we're talking about wifi (wireless networking) I suspect you have a laptop. What I'm thinking is that the driver windows 8 has given you is not happy with your wireless card. More than 1 users suffer from this. Try updating the driver. Though not by the standard way of updating, since its just gonna say it already had the most updated one.
If you have another laptop/computer avaliable, Search for the driver on that one. Remove the previous driver and install a new one. I hope this will work for you.


----------

